# DO NOT be a dummy!!!!



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2011)

_DO NOT_ post any questions from the exam here.

_DO NOT_ try to sneak a question from the exam in by changing a minor detail.

_DO NOT_ forget the NCEES is watching the board.

_DO NOT_ forget that if you violate the above three, you will be caught and suffer some pretty serious consequences.

DO feel free to pile in on the 10K tradition.

DO enjoy the wait. Believe it or not, one day you'll look back on this time with a little nostalgia.


----------

